# Baby Aero Gymnastics!! WRONG!!



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone needs to find this guy beat his *** and then report him (and his wife) to child welfare services for child endangerment! 
[yt]WHa1Q1BdBhM[/yt]

I don't care how much the baby was smiling at the end of the video, his body, joints, bone strength is just *NOT* strong enough to take that kind of twisting and moving around. Not to mention his brain case still isn't formed well enough to withstand even the simple 1  or 2 g's that daddy is probably subjecting him to with that spinning around. This is going to encourage other morons out there to try it with their kid and they're probably not going to be as smooth or watchful as this guy is. 
I've seen "new" daddies toss their babies a good 3 -4  feet above their heads to catch them... Can't help but thinking one of these days... there's going to be a miss. 
It's fun to play with babies yes... but not like *THIS*.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 28, 2008)

The video is no longer available.  Must have been lots of complaints.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynne said:


> The video is no longer available.  Must have been lots of complaints.


You should be able to find it here... 
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=10001


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 28, 2008)

i can't watch something like that without feeling like i want to go and see this man:shock:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2008)

That's GOT to be a trick.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> You should be able to find it here...
> http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=10001


 Thanks, MA.

And barf.  I wanna smack somebody.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2008)

That was horrifying.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I kept waiting for the punch line but it sadly never came.  The torsion on those shoulders and low back had to be incredible.  Daddy needs an *** whoopin'.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 29, 2008)

What a dumb ***. 

I could not watch the whole thing it was too disturbing.

Who let him into the gene pool?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, I've been looking at this really carefully and I'm convinced it is a fake.  I turned the volume up all the way and looked for clues throughout and found this:

At about :14 or :15 (the time he picks up the baby to swing it around) the display on the TV changes a bit.  Also right around 3:30 if you freeze-frame it the baby's head looks VERY doll-like.  Might be a rip in the shoulder of the doll around 3:37.

Take a gander and tell me what you see.  I'm still searching to see if there is verification on the web that the vid is a fake.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 29, 2008)

Crap. Apparently it's too new for snopes. I hope to God you're right Geo.


----------



## usmax (Dec 4, 2008)

I know I'm late chiming in here but... I dont think it's a trick.  I am supremely confident that there are plenty of idiots out there that would subject a helpless child to this abuse.. and yes, it'a abuse.  I wanted to both vomit and shoot him at the same time...  interesting sensation.  People need to wake up.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 4, 2008)

When I first started reading the thread I thought some may be over reacting ... that is until I actually watched the clip. 

If it is "real" then he's damn lucky he didn't dislocate the kids shoulder or worse. I cut it off less than half-way because it disturbed me. 

Again...why don't you have to apply for a license to have kids?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 4, 2008)

Whether or not this video is faked or real or whatever ... I think it's real... the point is THE MESSAGE!! Ok... it's giving other dumbass fathers out there an idea of ... "HEY! That looks pretty cool and funny... bet my kid would love that... swing swing swing wheeeeee..... oops! Crap! Call 911!!! .... honest officer I didn't think he would slip out of my grip! (or his neck/arms/legs/hips/back would snap!) The guy in the video made it look easy"

There are people STUPID enough to try this at home. 

I've seen personally, morons take thier 4-6 month old babies and toss them 5 - 6 feet in the air and catch them...  and saying wheee to the laughing child...

Faked or not... it's a stupid idea.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 4, 2008)

That was sick.  I hope it was a trick/fake, but I agree that the whole idea is awful.


----------



## Carol (Dec 4, 2008)

It's as fake as cell phones popping popcorn...

http://www.SuperBabyAeroGymnastics.com/



> *WARNING*: It might seem like harmless horseplay, but a baby has no control over their head or neck muscles, and in addition to possibly breaking a baby's bones, severe brain damage is also possible unless you are a fully qualified baby aero gymnastics instructor or *understand that this is just a prank site taking the piss with a fake video.*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

And to think that I will now have to use my cell phone for playing Solitaire rather than making popcorn...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2008)

Case in point as to why this is just a stupid idea ... fake or not... some idiot is gonna get drunk and try it... 
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=10786


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 6, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's as fake as cell phones popping popcorn...
> 
> http://www.SuperBabyAeroGymnastics.com/



I turned it off after ten seconds, believing it to be real. 

The prank video invokes an interesting kind visceral response. I've seen similar things in fictional films and laughed. Even now that I know that this is fake, I still don't find it funny.

Guess this is what they mean by punkd.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 17, 2008)

There was a headline about this on AOL News today stating that the guy who posted the video is claiming he was arrested...



> When I watched this video of a man swinging a baby in an alarming manner , I thought it was fake. Actually, I still think (and truly hope) it's not real. But shortly after I watched the original video, it was pulled from YouTube for violation of user agreement.
> 
> The news recently broke that the man who posted the video -- not the man who actually swung the baby, mind you -- is claiming he was arrested for intending to distribute child abuse material. He submitted the video, which he said he "found", to Live Leak, and they reported the video to authorities.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 31, 2009)

Real or not, sadly there will be plenty of other idiots dumb enough to do that to their innocent kids.


----------

